# Historical Long Hives



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

I wonder if they ever thought to have multiple hive covers and a top entrance for a long hive. With that, you can super over one end. I'm going to try doing just that for comb honey this year. We will see how it goes.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Go see bwranglers web site. He has pics of supered long hives.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, so does drobbins and I think MB has some as well. Drobbins and MB are where I got the idea from. Though 'm curious why there is a difference between extracted honey and cut comb. I'm planning to do a "form" of cut comb this year, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

daknoodle said:


> YThough 'm curious why there is a difference between extracted honey and cut comb.


Not cut comb.
When they are talking about comb honey back then, 
they are talking about section comb honey, produced in little basswood sections. 

It is easier to get the bees to work in the little sections if the hive is really crowded. 

I like cut comb myself. It is not easy to get the bees to fill the little squares or circles.



-BoB


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Bobn, tx for posting.

Thats a great idea.....a really big, horizontal langstroth framed hive.

I think I'll cook up a plan and make one as an experiment this spring....still have another 4-6 weeks before things start to warm up.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Here is a copy of the Long Lang I built last fall.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=684de9a7099b6a1fd3c73678302b4ea

Might give you some ideas.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

JPK1NH said:


> Thats a great idea.....a really big, horizontal langstroth framed hive.


Here is the example I used to make mine. http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/lh/lh.html

Took a Sunday afternoon to build.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

BoBn said:


> I like cut comb myself. It is not easy to get the bees to fill the little squares or circles.


Any ideas as to why they don't fill up the basswood squares much? I am actually planning on doing a form of the basswood squares this year. An example of what I'm planning on doing can be found here: http://www.beebehavior.com/romanov_comb_sections.php


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Long hives have long been used in Eastern Europe, Ukraine, and Russia. American Bee Journal articles, over the last decade, have detailed there use.

They have been historically used in the rest Europe as well, but have mostly been supplanted by Lang type hives.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Used to be used here a lot. Now they are not used much any more.They are no only long but als deep.Like Dadant hive or even deeper. This makes a lot of problems.


----------

